# Mannequin Fighting



## Kenposcholar (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi, everyone!
          I'm looking for suggestions on how to get quality training at a Kenpo school with students who tend to focus on techniques or spontaneous fighting where they turn into a statue. I've been training for quite a few years & very much enjoy the philosophies/lifestyle of the school but don't feel pushed when it comes to actually fighting. What drills do you suggest I work to improve things such as standing to ground and/or ground to standing fighting with partners who tend to not be as motivated in fighting as me? Is it hopeless?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 6, 2017)

Kenposcholar said:


> Is it hopeless?


Yes.  Pretty much. What you are asking for requires a willing training partner.
The most that you'll be able to do are recovery drills where you fall to the ground and work on a strategy to get back to your feet.  Your main concern should be protecting your head as you get up.  If your technique doesn't do that then, most likely you won't be able to get up without getting your head kicked or punched.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 7, 2017)

Not hopeless but maybe you could try training at other places and get the feel of them and see if you enjoy it more


----------



## drop bear (Jun 7, 2017)

What exactly are you trying to get them to do?


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 7, 2017)

Not gonna lie....was hoping for a video of you fighting a mannequin in a department store.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 7, 2017)

otherwise. Shootboxing probably.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 7, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Not gonna lie....was hoping for a video of you fighting a mannequin in a department store.



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Not gonna lie....was hoping for a video of you fighting a mannequin in a department store.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 9, 2017)

Kenposcholar said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I'm looking for suggestions on how to get quality training at a Kenpo school with students who tend to focus on techniques or spontaneous fighting where they turn into a statue. I've been training for quite a few years & very much enjoy the philosophies/lifestyle of the school but don't feel pushed when it comes to actually fighting. What drills do you suggest I work to improve things such as standing to ground and/or ground to standing fighting with partners who tend to not be as motivated in fighting as me? Is it hopeless?



Do you ever spar? 

You are going to need a training partner who is willing to punch you and be punched.  Really hard to grow in an environment where people only have compliant ukes.  People don't understand that type of training was just supposed to be a starting point.


----------

